
FSF stresses necessity of full user control over Internet-connected devices - jasonkostempski
http://www.fsf.org/news/free-software-foundation-stresses-necessity-of-full-user-control-over-internet-connected-devices
======
jasonkostempski
I'd love to see FSF offer some kind of badge-of-honor for any device adopting
said practices. It would be the first thing I'd look for when selecting a
device and I would accept a pretty big trade-off in features when compared to
competition without it.

~~~
ashitlerferad
They have the Respects Your Freedom endorsement system:

[https://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/endorsement/respects-
your-f...](https://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/endorsement/respects-your-freedom)

